# "PIRANHA" rv holding tank waste digester



## rodjuliani (May 10, 2002)

Just wanted to say: "This really is without a doubt the real stuff"!
After 22 years of rv'ing & putting up with all the unpleasantries of holding tanks in rv's and boats, it sure was a bright day when we discovered this great product! This stuff really does clean your sensors too and no more sour smell to the grey water!  You can check it out for yourself at super-seal.com


----------



## BarneyS (May 10, 2002)

"PIRANHA" rv holding tank waste digester

Rod,  Your products may be very good but this forum is really not the place to advertise.  At least you could post that you are the founder of the company that makes these products. The home page of this forum states that posts of a commercial nature are not allowed.
Perhaps just a statement that you have a product that may help an individual, with an e-mail address to contact you, would be the way to go - or you could probably put an ad or two in the "Free Classified" section.  Perhaps also, you may want to consider becoming one of the sponsors that are listed in the links section of the home page. Here is the url in case anyone is interested in the history of this company.
http://www.super-seal.com/history.htm
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI







Edited by - bsmith0337 on May 11 2002  6:06:54 PM


----------



## C Nash (May 10, 2002)

"PIRANHA" rv holding tank waste digester

Barney, thanks for bringing this to our attention and I agree with you.  I just went to the ad section and did not find Rods advertisement anywhere so I'll just not read anymore of his post and will not buy any of his products regardless of how good they may be.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Southstl (May 11, 2002)

"PIRANHA" rv holding tank waste digester

Well....hmmmmmmm

Maybe Rod would like to be a sponsor to/for this Forum!



Steve

'01 f250 CC PSD
'00 Rockwood TT
2 minature Dachshunds
http:// www.texasboomers.org


----------



## rodjuliani (Jun 4, 2002)

"PIRANHA" rv holding tank waste digester

Dear Fellow RV'ers:
I have personally e-mailed all who had their e-mail addresses posted and for those of you who didn't hear; I truly did make a mistake by posting advertising about our website: www.super-seal.com and our products: "The Solution" & "Piranha"! I appologize; I was enthusiastically parousing the internet in an effort to let folks know about our website and it's products; but I didn't read about the forum enough to know that posting an ad was flat out wrong!  I hope you realize that most all of us make mistakes from time to time and I don't want to loose even one friend over the goof-up!  So again, I ask one and all to accept my appology!  Looking forward to meeting you here again but on a different topic or maybe we'll we meet on one of life's trails in person!
Sincerely,
Rod Juliani


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jun 4, 2002)

"PIRANHA" rv holding tank waste digester

Mr. Juliani,
I've tried emailing you directly so that we can advertise your web site and your products on the appropriate page of RVUSA.com but you didn't respond.  Please contact me, cindy@rvusa.com for advertising.
Have a great day,
Cindy Spencer
RVUSA.com


----------



## C Nash (Jun 4, 2002)

"PIRANHA" rv holding tank waste digester

Rod,  We all do make mistakes and I could have accepted your appology if you had not posted your web site AGAIN!!  Maybe you will contact Cindy and join RVUSA advertising.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com

Edited by - C Nash on Jun 04 2002  11:01:00 PM


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jun 5, 2002)

"PIRANHA" rv holding tank waste digester

Rod has contacted me and again apologized for advertising on our forums page.  I also sent him information about advertising on our products page so maybe we will see them there soon.
Thanks,
Cindy Spencer
RVUSA.com


----------

